# Prüfen, ob mp3-plugin vorhanden



## lipox (11. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ich spiele in einer Anwendung Sounds ab . Dabei können MP3 Dateien natürlich nur abgespielt werden, wenn das mp3-plugin installiert ist (standardmäßig nicht installiert).

Wenn ich nun mittels java.applet.Audioclip.play() eine MP3 Datei abspielen möchte, ohne das plugin installiert zu haben, passiert nichts (evtl. wird auch nur ein "leerer Sound" abgespielt). Es wird jedenfalls keine Exception o.ä. geworfen.

Wie kann ich also prüfen, ob das mp3-plugin installiert ist?


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (11. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

das mp3-plugin muss in Deinem Projekt im Java Build Path eingetragen sein.

Ich benutze Eclipse und binde das Plugin über die Properties des Projects ein.


----------



## lipox (11. Nov 2011)

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort. Du hast mich aber falsch verstanden, bzw. ich habe mich vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt.

Das Abspielen des Sounds funktioniert problemlos, da ich das mp3-plugin korrekt installiert habe. Ich möchte jetzt lediglich noch eine Überprüfung einbauen, ob das plugin überhaupt installiert ist. Soll heißen, wenn es nicht installiert ist, soll eine Meldung kommen, die in etwa lautet "Du musst erst das java mp3-plugin installieren".

Mein Problem, ich weiß nicht, wie ich prüfe, ob das plugin vorhanden ist. Wie gesagt: Wenn es nicht vorhanden ist, kommt einfach kein Sound. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, Exception, etc..


----------



## Noisefever (12. Nov 2011)

es gibt sicher eine bessere Möglichkeit, aber spontan würd ich sagen daß der Sound dann auch nicht läuft. Und ob ein Sound läuft kannst du abfragen wenn ich mich richtig erinner.


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (12. Nov 2011)

Guten Morgen!

bin bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du das Programm geschrieben hast, welches den Sound
abspielen soll. Wenn das so ist, mußt Du dafür sorgen, das das Plugin in Deinem Project
eingebunden ist und mit der jar weitergegeben wird.
So brauch sich der Benutzer nicht um das Plugin zu kümmern
und es erübricht sich abzufragen, ob es vorhanden ist, da es Bestandteil des Prgrammes ist.


----------



## lipox (14. Nov 2011)

Hmm das plugin einfach selber beilegen, wäre sicherlich ne gute Möglichkeit. 
Ich habe jetzt allerdings schon ne einfache Überprüfung eingebaut. Als ich mal einen Blick in die mp3plugin.jar geworfen hab, wurde mir direkt klar, wie man das Prüfen kann. Man muss ja nur checken, ob die Klasse vorhanden ist:


```
private static boolean mp3_plugin() {
    
    try {
        
        Class c = Class.forName("codecLib.mp3.Decoder");
        
    } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
        
        return false;
        
    }
}
```


----------

